# Haare, Mund und Co. Bearbeiten, aber wie?



## XXIII (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mal ne frage wie ich die Haare von Personen färben kann.
ich habe schon so einige tuts durch gelesen aber mir gefällt der ergebniss nicht. xD

Habe euch mal ein Bild meiner Freundin (die in Lila) hochgeladen und sie möchte ihre haare inkl. der feinen spitzen und so gefärbt haben in so weissblond oder sonnenblond (siehe 2.tes Bild im Anhang).

vielleicht kann mir jemand auch noch tipps und tricks geben wie man die Haut (reinere Haut, Pickel entfernen, makeup), Augenbraun (kleiner), Mund (grübchen, makeup) und so bearbeitet so das es sehr nice aussieht am ende. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Leola13 (20. Juli 2009)

Hai,

hier im PS Forum gibt es unter dem Suchbegriff "Beauty" einiges zu finden.
Bei den Tuts auch.  Schau doch auch mal bei photoshop-weblog vorbei.

Dann fang an und wenn du nicht weiterkommst oder Hilfe brauchst frag nochmal nach und frag nochmal nach und .....

Ciao Stefan

PS : Überigens hats du dir nicht unbedingt die leichteste der Photoshop-Aufgaben ausgesucht.


----------

